# The Advanced Dynamo CG13 12.5 kW genset was discontinued 3 yrs ago



## girondefender (Feb 22, 2012)

Our company owns a 2008 Winnebago 34 ft, gasoline,and it has a generator that is from a company called ADI (Advanced Dynamo Industries) CG13 12.5 KW with a Nissan engine. 

We are having an incredibly tough time getting parts for this generator that was discontinued 3 years ago. Our RV is a mobile office helping people find jobs. The part that is ailing is a tensionor pulley and bearings. A major RV supplier and RV service parts store has had no luck with parts that are either outrageously expensive or obsolete.

Can anyone share their comments, knowledge, or similar experiences with this type of generator? Anything would be welcomed.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Take the pulley to a good farm store/auto parts store/ag implement dealer and see what they can match up. Roger


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

i'm almost wondering since its a nissan engine if you could get the engine numbers and head to a nissan car dealer and see if they may be able to locate the part just a thought


----------

